# Reach out and touch someone



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://news.vice.com/story/canadia...king-out-islamic-state-fighter-from-two-miles

Amazing shot!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Great shot, shitty website.

Let's all collectively agree to never link to Vice again.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The holdover at 2500 meters is 247 feet. That guy hit at 3500 meters! The time of flight would be in excess of 7 seconds. You have to wonder how much luck was involved.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Unless I saw it for myself, I"ll call BS. To many variables.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> ............... You have to wonder how much luck was involved.


And how many rounds it took.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> And how many rounds it took.


Yeah, but at that distance, the involuntary receiver of the lead injection never knew anything was happening.
Things around him would have been getting hit by "rocks" for some reason.
He would never have heard the sound of the shot from 2.2 miles away.

Then...

BLAMO! Goodbye arm/leg/chest cavity. LOL.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Unless I saw it for myself, I"ll call BS. To many variables.


After seeing the amount of automation involved in a rifle like the Cheytac that can account for most of those variables, I can believe it's possible.
Incredibly unlikely, but possible.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> ...........Then...
> 
> BLAMO! Hello 72 virgins.


Fify.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The furthest I was able to engage was 1,100 yards, and that was a 80-20 chance on a good day with the RF giving good data.

Mind you, those were center mass not head shots like the movies, then again I am not that good at it, even worse today.

Using one of my sniper rifles today, probably about 600 YDS with 90% or better hit probability, not much past that without massive probability drop off.

At the stated range of his shot, either a 81MM or a 4.2 is a better option, HE, SQ.


----------

